# Canon EOS-1D X Mark II Coming in April 2016 [CR3]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 7, 2016)

```
<p>Barring some kind of unforeseen issue, the Canon EOS-1D X Mark II will be shipping some time in April 2016. <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-eos-1d-x-mark-ii-availability-in-2016-cr2/">We mentioned this a few months ago</a> and it looks like things haven’t changed.</p>
<p>What may have changed is when the camera is announced, right now the latest information says a February/March announcement for the new camera. With Nikon having recently announced their flagship D5 which begins shipping in March of 2016, there’s no reason to announce right away. However, announcing before the Nikon starts shipping is probably very likely.</p>
<p>The current planned price for the new EOS-1D X Mark II is $5999, but that could change slightly depending on currency strength at the time of the announcement, but it will be cheaper than the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1214152-REG/nikon_1557_d5_dslr_camera_body.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x700340" target="_blank">$6496 Nikon D5</a>.</p>
<p>The only specification we have confirmed is that it will record 4K video, just like the D5.</p>
<p>More to come…</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Hector1970 (Jan 7, 2016)

Let's home it's a even better camera than the current one (which is fantastic).
What is the rumoured FPS.
I hope it's ISO performance is stellar.
I've been very disappointed with the 5DSR.
Anything higher than 800 is ropey. (The 7DII is the same but I expected more from the 5DSR.
It turns the camera into a limited use camera.
I hope the 1DX II sets new standards in that area.


----------



## Nitroman (Jan 7, 2016)

Lets hope it has more than crappy 18MP - ideally 24-28Mp.


----------



## mclaren777 (Jan 7, 2016)

But I wanted the 5D4 to come out in April. :-[


----------



## Peer (Jan 7, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> will be shipping some time in April 2016.



Then perhaps at the NAB April 16...? 

-- peer


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 7, 2016)

Crappy?? I suppose the A7S is a downright cowpie then? The 1DX has a fantastic 18MP that suits its intended audience extremely well, having used it many times myself.

Expect 24MP on the new one since Digic 7 can manage the data flow such processors would generate.



Nitroman said:


> Lets hope it has more than crappy 18MP - ideally 24-28Mp.


----------



## George D. (Jan 7, 2016)

$5,999 nominal when 1DX was launched at MSRP $6,799/GBP5,299. Lesser money higher performance. Way to go.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 7, 2016)

If that price holds to reality, that will be incredible. I was expecting $7k-ish. $5999 USD is going to be very tempting and the original 1DX I would guess will be dropped to $3500 to clear out the stock. Really exciting stuff. Just hope they announce it sooner.

Seems to me that Canon would want to injure Nikon D5 pre-orders any way they can, so the earlier the better. Tomorrow would be fine for me. You guys?


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 7, 2016)

Not to veer off the DX2 topic, but what have you found so disappointing in your 5DSR? I've shot quite a few portrait frames with available light at ISO1600 and they look great to me.



Hector1970 said:


> Let's home it's a even better camera than the current one (which is fantastic).
> What is the rumoured FPS.
> I hope it's ISO performance is stellar.
> I've been very disappointed with the 5DSR.
> ...


----------



## captainkanji (Jan 7, 2016)

The 1DX dropping to $3500 would make upgrading interesting. 1DX or 5D4?


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 7, 2016)

Unless you need a crazy fast action/sports camera built like an Abrams M1 tank, get the 5D4. What do you shoot mostly?



captainkanji said:


> The 1DX dropping to $3500 would make upgrading interesting. 1DX or 5D4?


----------



## helpful (Jan 7, 2016)

I am so happy with Canon's decision to set the price at $5999 rather than $6,799.

Canon, I want you to know that the $800 difference will benefit you. Speaking for myself, I plan to purchase two this April, but would have purchased only one if the price were $6,799.

If the price drops by another thousand after the first year, I will likely purchase a third 1D X Mark II as well, unless technology has advanced by an incredible amount more during that time. (At a $6,799 price point, my decisions each time would have been to go with a 5D Mark IV for those additional two out of my planned three new bodies, and only ever to purchase one 1D X Mark II.)

I look forward to the higher quality the 1D X Mark II will provide, and I look forward even more to offering this higher quality within a higher percentage of my work.

Thank you, Canon, for giving photographers a price point that allows us to bring more creative works of a higher quality into existence and thereby make a better world.

One more comment for Canon: if you make a version of the 1D X Mark II that has no AA filter, then I plan to buy five total, probably even more. About 40% of my work demands the dramatic amount of added micro contrast and resolution that this provides, and it would be a benefit in about 95% of my work (make no difference to about 4%, and bring harm to less than 1%).

PS: For 99% of my work AF tracking is the limiting constraint for quality, followed by the image sensor, which is why the 1D X Mark II will be the best camera for virtually all my needs. Otherwise, I would go with some of the 5D Mark IVs as well, which I'm assuming would have a higher resolution sensor (but lower ISO).


----------



## keriboi (Jan 7, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> Seems to me that Canon would want to injure Nikon D5 pre-orders any way they can, so the earlier the better. Tomorrow would be fine for me. You guys?



What if the Canon specs dont match the nikon and it has the same poor DR and high iso noisier?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 7, 2016)

keriboi said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to me that Canon would want to injure Nikon D5 pre-orders any way they can, so the earlier the better. Tomorrow would be fine for me. You guys?
> ...



I wasn't aware that Nikon specified the DR or noise for the D5. Can you please point me to the relevant specs for comparison?


----------



## tron (Jan 7, 2016)

keriboi said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to me that Canon would want to injure Nikon D5 pre-orders any way they can, so the earlier the better. Tomorrow would be fine for me. You guys?
> ...


Don't buy it! ;D


----------



## clicstudio (Jan 7, 2016)

> I wasn't aware that Nikon specified the DR or noise for the D5. Can you please point me to the relevant specs for comparison?


Sorry to barge in. Nikon hasn't specified anything for the D5 but even previous models like the D800 and such have the best DR in the price range. The 5DS was a failure in quality and DR. More MP doesn't mean better photos. Yes, the price was right for such a high MP camera, but it was intended for a limited segment.
I never considered one. My 1DX is amazing and I can't wait for the new one.
I, like everyone else, hope that it will beat the D5 and reign supreme 8) 
It's a "1" body after all, Canon's flagship... It needs to be number 1!


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 7, 2016)

Enough with the DR nonsense already. First of all, SONY sensors have the better LOW ISO DR (sub 400-800). Nikon made this camera with a NIKON sensor. So even THAT bet is off. Secondly, Canon has maintained superiority in mid and upper ISO DR, which quite frankly, is where the bulk of shots on such cameras as the 1DX and D5 are taken. ISO 800-6400. Think professional journalists. Pro Sports shooters. Think wildlifers. Those things are not shot very often at or near base ISOs. So the whole Sony argument here is just a box of junk.

The Canon will almost assuredly wreck Nikon's AF system once again. And it's not about how many points Nikon boasts, it's how GOOD they are. And we don't even know how many Canon will have yet. Nikon has ZERO dual-cross on the D5. That's a pretty lousy start right there for a $6500 professional camera.

And once again, the Canon 1DX body will vastly outsell the comparable (and that may be generous) Nikon counterpart. It seems to me the only thing Nikon has built for certain in the D5 is a finally worthy competitor to the 4 year old, retiring 1DX.... not the 1DX2.



keriboi said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to me that Canon would want to injure Nikon D5 pre-orders any way they can, so the earlier the better. Tomorrow would be fine for me. You guys?
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 7, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> It seems to me the only thing Nikon has built for certain in the D5 is a finally worthy competitor to the 4 year old, retiring 1DX.... not the 1DX2.



+1


----------



## Woony90 (Jan 7, 2016)

Am I clear to say that 1DX Mark II's spec will be inferior to D5's? Why would Canon price their flagship cheaper than Nikon's?


----------



## gsealy (Jan 7, 2016)

"The only specification we have confirmed is that it will record 4K video, just like the D5."

It will be interesting to see exactly what the 4K video specs are. That will make a difference for me compared to the other 4K video cameras on the market.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 7, 2016)

Because their costs of development were lower. Because they want to undercut the Nikon. Because they can take better advantage of the exchange rates between USD and Yen being a larger company. Any of those (or all) are perfectly valid potential reasons.

And spec sheets don't take pictures. Photographers do. Either way, the 1DX won't be outperformed by the D5 where it matters to the types of pros who need it.



Woony90 said:


> Am I clear to say that 1DX Mark II's spec will be inferior to D5's? Why would Canon price their flagship cheaper than Nikon's?


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 7, 2016)

Didn't D5 specs suggest a 3 minute limit to 4K recording? Didn't I read that someplace?



gsealy said:


> "The only specification we have confirmed is that it will record 4K video, just like the D5."
> 
> It will be interesting to see exactly what the 4K video specs are. That will make a difference for me compared to the other 4K video cameras on the market.


----------



## Luds34 (Jan 7, 2016)

helpful said:


> I am so happy with Canon's decision to set the price at $5999 rather than $6,799.
> 
> Canon, I want you to know that the $800 difference will benefit you. Speaking for myself, I plan to purchase two this April, but would have purchased only one if the price were $6,799.
> 
> If the price drops by another thousand after the first year, I will likely purchase a third 1D X Mark II as well



Can I ask a dumb question? What would you do with 3 1DX type bodies?

I get owning 3 (or more) different bodies that serve different purposes. I get 2 of the same bodies with 2 different lenses in the midst of a shoot. But 3 at a time? Especially giant 1DX style?

Just curious.


----------



## Woony90 (Jan 7, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> Because their costs of development were lower. Because they want to undercut the Nikon. Because they can take better advantage of the exchange rates between USD and Yen being a larger company. Any of those (or all) are perfectly valid reasons.
> 
> And spec sheets don't take pictures. Photographers do. Either way, the 1DX won't be outperformed by the D5 where it matters to the types of pros who need it.
> 
> ...



If they updated the sensor technology to catch up with the Nikon, which they should have, I bet the development cost was not cheap. Why do they want to undercut Nikon? They were once a big boy who used to price their flagship however they wanted. Now their marketing stratagy has changed. Why? Because Nikon's cameras are techincally better now days. suddenly "Price" became big factor for them to beat Nikon sale. 
Why do I care about the spec?? because it's their flagship line. It's their pride and the technologies applied to the flagship will eventually descend to the cosumer gears. It's funny that you mention that the photographer himself matters the most when taking picture. It's true but why are you getting 1DX series then? just use T6i or something. T6i is x10 better than the flagship cameras from the past. A better tool is a better tool.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 7, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> Didn't D5 specs suggest a 3 minute limit to 4K recording? Didn't I read that someplace?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correct. You can read that here:

http://chsvimg.nikon.com/lineup/microsite/d500/common/pdf/technology-digest.pdf
(D5 info is side by side the D500 in this PDF)

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 7, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> helpful said:
> 
> 
> > I am so happy with Canon's decision to set the price at $5999 rather than $6,799.
> ...



I actually don't know first hand, but I could speculate:

1) You shoot sideline sports (especially in inclement weather) -- easier/faster/safer to swap rigs than swap lenses.

2) You buy/own all of your business' gear but you shoot events with a partner.

3) You are Surapon.

- A


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 7, 2016)

Being 2 stops behind a SONY sensor strictly in LOW ISO Dynamic Range is apparently your sole measure of sensor quality. That's the only real world metric Canon loses on paper. As I previously stated, D5 has a NIKON sensor, not a SONY sensor. Canon is at no disadvantage to Nikon sensors whatsoever.

What was your CR profile name before Woony90? Or is this really your first post?



Woony90 said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Because their costs of development were lower. Because they want to undercut the Nikon. Because they can take better advantage of the exchange rates between USD and Yen being a larger company. Any of those (or all) are perfectly valid reasons.
> ...


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 7, 2016)

HA!!!! LOL ;D



ahsanford said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > helpful said:
> ...


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 7, 2016)

Oooooh CR3 snap! 

The 1DX II is one more thing for Canon to get out to way so that they can give me my 50mm f/nooneknows IS USM. 

And a 5D4 with spot metering at any AF point.

And a mirrorless system with native USM lenses and a viewfinder.

And a pony.

- A

P.S. Or Canon / Ted Knight will keep doing this to me: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLdBrx-ijwQ


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 7, 2016)

Woony90 said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Because their costs of development were lower. Because they want to undercut the Nikon. Because they can take better advantage of the exchange rates between USD and Yen being a larger company. Any of those (or all) are perfectly valid reasons.
> ...



Well let's see. The 1Dx DR at ISO 6400 is 9.7 stops. The D4? 9.5 stops. How about the D810? Well, that's 8.3 stops. 

Did you realize that DR is ISO-dependent? Or were you just stopping by to say hi?

I care more about the DR at higher ISO's as a sports shooter because...THAT'S where I'm DR limited.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 7, 2016)

Seems some people don't understand this. And like I said, where are most journalists and sports shooters taking frames? It's not at base ISOs. They are shooting far more commonly in ranges where Canon has the advantage.


----------



## Famateur (Jan 7, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > helpful said:
> ...



LOL!!! You beat me to it!


----------



## George D. (Jan 7, 2016)

helpful said:


> I am so happy with Canon's decision to set the price at $5999 rather than $6,799.
> Canon, I want you to know that the $800 difference will benefit you. Speaking for myself, I plan to purchase two this April, but would have purchased only one if the price were $6,799.



Unfortunately every time a flagship model comes out with a new sensor we get to pay very high initial price to pay back R&D. I really don't know what's the strategy for price setting, if Canon confidently expects to sell a good number of 1DX IIs initial price could be even lower. _That_ would benefit us all.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Jan 7, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > helpful said:
> ...



3) You are Surapon. what does this mean? some kind of code for big shot or something?


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Jan 7, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Oooooh CR3 snap!
> 
> The 1DX II is one more thing for Canon to get out to way so that they can give me my 50mm f/nooneknows IS USM.
> 
> ...



My heart fluttered at that line. I too want a pony.


----------



## bsbeamer (Jan 7, 2016)

gsealy said:


> "The only specification we have confirmed is that it will record 4K video, just like the D5."
> 
> It will be interesting to see exactly what the 4K video specs are. That will make a difference for me compared to the other 4K video cameras on the market.



Recording time of more than 3 minutes would be a huge start... but at $6k, I'm not sure this will make sense for me over a Sony F5 style camera. Really hoping for a 5DMk4 (or whatever it's going to be called) with 4K. Also would like to see a crop body with 4K like the D500 (maybe 80D?), but that's probably asking for too much from Canon...


----------



## rs (Jan 7, 2016)

bsbeamer said:


> gsealy said:
> 
> 
> > "The only specification we have confirmed is that it will record 4K video, just like the D5."
> ...



Well, the D5 acts like a crop body with 4k as it's only able to do 4k from the central 8MP of the frame. For 3 mins.


----------



## scyrene (Jan 7, 2016)

AshtonNekolah said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Luds34 said:
> ...



No, he's one of the forum members here.


----------



## Famateur (Jan 7, 2016)

AshtonNekolah said:


> 3) You are Surapon. what does this mean? some kind of code for big shot or something?



Surapon is a friendly member of the CR Forums, known for clever DIY MacGyver-style flash brackets, rope tripods and for occasionally posting pictures of himself with all his gear on...as he hikes to Delicate Arch, or other places.

Search the CR Forum, and you'll get to know Surapon. He's on my short list of people from the forum I'd like to meet someday.


----------



## rs (Jan 7, 2016)

AshtonNekolah said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Luds34 said:
> ...



Surapon is a bit of a legend around these parts:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=368824

http://petapixel.com/2013/12/18/photographer-blower-confiscated-tsa-fly-like-missile/


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 7, 2016)

Famateur said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > *3) You are Surapon.*
> ...



He's a gent on this forum with spectacular fashion sense and a world-class level of photography preparedness.

A photography ubermensch, an optical-flavored world's most interesting man, and owner of lots of gear.

- A


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 7, 2016)

AshtonNekolah said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Luds34 said:
> ...


Surapon is the person who appears in the photo, with a lot of cameras and lenses hanging from their necks. He is a member of CanonRumors having another profession, but does photography for pleasure.
He is also known for never sell your used equipment, and carrying several kilograms of equipment at the same time.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Jan 7, 2016)

Famateur said:


> AshtonNekolah said:
> 
> 
> > 3) You are Surapon. what does this mean? some kind of code for big shot or something?
> ...



cool, thanks for the info ;D


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 7, 2016)

I developed back problems just looking at pictures of Surapon over the years


----------



## Jopa (Jan 7, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> And a 5D4 with spot metering at any AF point.


So far this feature is reserved for the 1DX  Would be really nice to get it on the 5D-series as well, I would really appreciate if Canon made it available for the 5dsr via firmware upgrade, the great camera would be even greater! Using the spot metering combined with those nice Profoto B1 Air TTL strobes I won't need to do anything but adjust balance


----------



## clicstudio (Jan 7, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> The Canon will almost assuredly wreck Nikon's AF system once again. And it's not about how many points Nikon boasts, it's how GOOD they are. And we don't even know how many Canon will have yet. Nikon has ZERO dual-cross on the D5. That's a pretty lousy start right there for a $6500 professional camera.


From DPReview.com The Multi-CAM 20K AF sensor module offers superior AF performance with 153 AF points, including 99 cross-type sensors - triple the AF points from Nikon’s previous flagship, the D4S. 
What are u talking about Zero Dual Cross?


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 7, 2016)

Jopa said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > And a 5D4 with spot metering at any AF point.
> ...



I'm OT with this, sorry. I just get miffed a Nikon D-_effing_-5500 has this feature and my 5D3 doesn't. It's a gold feature for how/what I shoot, which is life / as it's happening / wildly variable lighting / very quick opportunities to shoot / no second chances. I would honestly consider a worse overall camera, say a 6D2 with a nerfed feature set, if it just offered me this one feature. 

- A


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 7, 2016)

clicstudio said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > The Canon will almost assuredly wreck Nikon's AF system once again. And it's not about how many points Nikon boasts, it's how GOOD they are. And we don't even know how many Canon will have yet. Nikon has ZERO dual-cross on the D5. That's a pretty lousy start right there for a $6500 professional camera.
> ...



The D5 has 99 cross-type sensors, not DUAL-cross type sensors, like Canon has. There are horizontal, vertical, cross-type, and dual-cross-type AF sensors. Nikon doesn't have dual-cross-types in any model. Canon has them in several models, and those points are more precise than anything. That's why Canon's AF systems are more precise than any other manufacturer, in phase-detect AF.


----------



## Famateur (Jan 7, 2016)

clicstudio said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > The Canon will almost assuredly wreck Nikon's AF system once again. And it's not about how many points Nikon boasts, it's how GOOD they are. And we don't even know how many Canon will have yet. Nikon has ZERO dual-cross on the D5. That's a pretty lousy start right there for a $6500 professional camera.
> ...



Cross-type is not the same as dual cross-type.

I haven't seen the presence of dual cross-type mentioned yet in reference to the D5, but I'd be surprised if there were none. Maybe someone could point me to official specs that provide more detail about the type of cross-type AF points on the D5...


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 7, 2016)

There are regular AF points. There are cross-type. And there are dual cross type. Nikon has none of the dual cross type we know of. And after having seen the AF point layout on the D5 and which ones it appears you can actually select ... I'm not that impressed. But yes, I'm sure the 153AF points are "superior" ... to the D4. Only real world head-to-head will determine which is faster and more consistently accurate. The D5 or 1DX2. I'm not putting money on the D5...



clicstudio said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > The Canon will almost assuredly wreck Nikon's AF system once again. And it's not about how many points Nikon boasts, it's how GOOD they are. And we don't even know how many Canon will have yet. Nikon has ZERO dual-cross on the D5. That's a pretty lousy start right there for a $6500 professional camera.
> ...


----------



## clicstudio (Jan 7, 2016)

Who knows for sure if the 1DX2 will cost $5999????? Nobody knows.
Nobody even knows the actual specs or what it will look like... People are Assuming, as always.
Who knows if it's $5999 or $6500 or $7000. Pros will buy it not matter the price. 
If u can afford $6K u can certainly afford $7K.
These are not cameras for amateurs or prosumers. 
My 1DX paid for itself in a week. Whoever buys one is going to make money with it. If u can't afford one, get a 7D.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 7, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> There are regular AF points. There are cross-type. And there are dual cross type. Nikon has none of the dual cross type we know of. And after having seen the AF point layout on the D5 and which ones it appears you can actually select ... I'm not that impressed. But yes, I'm sure the 153AF points are "superior" ... to the D4. Only real world head-to-head will determine which is faster and more consistently accurate. The D5 or 1DX2. I'm not putting money on the D5...



Really broadly, and with certain exceptions:

Number of AF points helps you sell to enthusiasts who don't know better.

Spread of AF points and teleconverter friendliness helps you sell to enthusiasts who _do_ know better.

Quality of AF points / servo tweakability / pure hit rate in real world conditions helps your sell a 1DX or D5.

- A


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 7, 2016)

There ya go. 153AF. 99 Cross Type. If they had any DUAL Cross, I promise you, they would be heralded. Otherwise a terrible oversight by Nikon if they do.

http://cdn-4.nikon-cdn.com/e/Q5NM96RZZo-YRYNeYvAi9beHK4x3L-8go_p7JUL6JpQMwSj_xzTyyQ==/PDF/D5_Brochure.pdf




Famateur said:


> clicstudio said:
> 
> 
> > PureClassA said:
> ...


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 7, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > There are regular AF points. There are cross-type. And there are dual cross type. Nikon has none of the dual cross type we know of. And after having seen the AF point layout on the D5 and which ones it appears you can actually select ... I'm not that impressed. But yes, I'm sure the 153AF points are "superior" ... to the D4. Only real world head-to-head will determine which is faster and more consistently accurate. The D5 or 1DX2. I'm not putting money on the D5...
> ...



Precisely


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 7, 2016)

Let's not also forget that aside from the 100+ yet known typical AF points the 1DX2 will have (most cross, and MANY dual cross I'm betting) there is also the issue of a million little DPAF AF points only Canon can build ;D


----------



## clicstudio (Jan 7, 2016)

One very important and useful thing to me is the spread of the AF points. Finally the D5 will have AF points that cover most of the frame. The 1DX, until now, has all AF points close to the center, covering about 60-70% of the actual frame. That means for full body portraits, the AF points can't reach the face. That means either no focus or reframing the photo to focus. It's a pain and something I go thru every day.
I hope the new 1DX2 will address that problem, just like Nikon did.


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Jan 7, 2016)

clicstudio said:


> One very important and useful thing to me is the spread of the AF points. Finally the D5 will have AF points that cover most of the frame. The 1DX, until now, has all AF points close to the center, covering about 60-70% of the actual frame. That means for full body portraits, the AF points can't reach the face. That means either no focus or reframing the photo to focus. It's a pain and something I go thru every day.
> I hope the new 1DX2 will address that problem, just like Nikon did.



I think that is for the D500.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 7, 2016)

clicstudio said:


> One very important and useful thing to me is the spread of the AF points. Finally the D5 will have AF points that cover most of the frame. The 1DX, until now, has all AF points close to the center, covering about 60-70% of the actual frame. That means for full body portraits, the AF points can't reach the face. That means either no focus or reframing the photo to focus. It's a pain and something I go thru every day.
> I hope the new 1DX2 will address that problem, just like Nikon did.



That's the screen for the D500 NOT the D5. The points are naturally closer to the edges on a crop sensor, because it's cropped.

If you look at the link I posted previously that is the official Nikon marketing book for the D5, you'll see ALL the AF points are center grouped. Can't really get around this easily in full frame. The AF component can only be so big.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 7, 2016)

The 1DX2, 5DIV, D5, and D500 all share two things.

First, they are undoubtedly good cameras...

Second, you only know what marketing departments and rumours have told you...

Until they have been in the hands of independent photographers and reviewed by unbiased sources, there is no sense wasting time arguing about the relative merits.

But there is one thing that we can depend on...... DXO will rate the Canon cameras poorly.


----------



## arbitrage (Jan 7, 2016)

Nikon is really pushing some marketing magic with its claimed "153" AF points. I would be very surprised if all 153 are actual AF sensors on the AF module. More likely is that the actual 55 points that are selectable are the actual sensors and the other ones are just the outer edges of the AF sensors. The AF sensors are always much larger than the actual squares in the VF anyways...I doubt Nikon crammed in 153 true sensors.

The last 1DX2 rumour stated 80 or so sensors. That may be feasible in actual sensors if they spread them out a bit more.

If I'm right about Nikon's marketing then actually the D5 has 55 sensors and 35 x-type....still well below the old 1DX's 61 points with 41 x-type.

Of course maybe the D5's AF will be better than the 1DX...maybe even better than the 1DX2 but somehow I doubt it....time will tell....


----------



## instaimage (Jan 7, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> helpful said:
> 
> 
> > I am so happy with Canon's decision to set the price at $5999 rather than $6,799.
> ...



I can only answer for myself... I have 4 1DX's... shooting basketball for example... two in my hands, 24-70 and 70-200 and two remotes, one behind the backboard and one in the catwalks. I have four because I want the same IQ from each body and not have to worry that "... that image was with _that_ camera...". It's very expensive but it's worth it to ME.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 7, 2016)

arbitrage said:


> Nikon is really pushing some marketing magic with its claimed "153" AF points. I would be very surprised if all 153 are actual AF sensors on the AF module. More likely is that the actual 55 points that are selectable are the actual sensors and the other ones are just the outer edges of the AF sensors. The AF sensors are always much larger than the actual squares in the VF anyways...I doubt Nikon crammed in 153 true sensors.
> 
> The last 1DX2 rumour stated 80 or so sensors. That may be feasible in actual sensors if they spread them out a bit more.
> 
> ...



Funny you mention that, because I was wondering the same thing. You actually seem to have far fewer user selectable points than what Nikon is marketing, and even fewer still that are Cross type. Fewer than the original 1DX as you mention, which has a fabulous AF engine. All of this is what has me (at this point) doubtful of the Nikon's boasts. I HOPE I am wrong for their sake. I don't mean to suggest the D5 has a piss poor AF system, but I am not yet convinced by the specs it really is something it's cracked up to be or perhaps even any better than the current 1DX. Real world tests will bear the truth out.


----------



## instaimage (Jan 7, 2016)

clicstudio said:


> One very important and useful thing to me is the spread of the AF points. Finally the D5 will have AF points that cover most of the frame. The 1DX, until now, has all AF points close to the center, covering about 60-70% of the actual frame. That means for full body portraits, the AF points can't reach the face. That means either no focus or reframing the photo to focus. It's a pain and something I go thru every day.
> I hope the new 1DX2 will address that problem, just like Nikon did.



This graphic is the D500 body which is a 1.5 crop body... the D5 has essentially the 1DX focus system, but it's only got 55 selectable points and 35 of those are cross type... (no dual cross type to my knowledge)... if you look at the D5 array, it looks much like the 1DX. To me, it looks like they've just used the same AF system on the smaller chip in the D500 which places the points across the either viewfinder...


----------



## denomite (Jan 7, 2016)

Having some announcement is better than no announcement. Although we probably don't have enough detail info on the new Nikons, but I am sure a lot of people is thinking about switching. And I am one of them. 

Canon, please make sure the new product will top Nikon's new offerings.


----------



## sanj (Jan 7, 2016)

Famateur said:


> AshtonNekolah said:
> 
> 
> > 3) You are Surapon. what does this mean? some kind of code for big shot or something?
> ...


----------



## sanj (Jan 7, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> The 1DX2, 5DIV, D5, and D500 all share two things.
> 
> First, they are undoubtedly good cameras...
> 
> ...



And why is that? Curious. I have never visited their site.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 7, 2016)

sanj said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > The 1DX2, 5DIV, D5, and D500 all share two things.
> ...


DXO is a creative enterprise software for image processing, which has technology exchange with the camera manufacturers. DXO has a lot of collaboration with Nikon and Sony, as evidenced by the tests carried out as soon as new models hit stores. I vaguely remember a Nikon model is tested by DXO, even before they arrive in stores.

Moreover, Canon does not have agreements with DXO their cameras and take several months to be tested by DXO. The performed measurements can be useful, but the scores awarded to the camera models seems to be created (the amendment) tailored to favor the cameras has more dynamic range at ISO100. DXO arrives at the absurdity of 'contaminate' your lens measurements with the performance of the camera sensor. For example, the same lens Sigma, has the highest score when mounted in a body with DR in ISO100.


----------



## helpful (Jan 7, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > helpful said:
> ...



Awesome! This made me laugh. No, I definitely don't carry that many cameras around my neck.

Sideline sports is correct, etc. Usually one body beside me with a 300 or 400 (or in my lap if there's not enough room or too much going on), one I'm shooting with, and one (or more) synchronized and providing a different perspective (wide angle, high/low, other end of court, etc.). Definitely never a time or a place to be changing lenses, and it is far to much of a risk to rely on just one camera (or even just one perspective). It's not at all as glamorous as it might sound.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 7, 2016)

sanj said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > The 1DX2, 5DIV, D5, and D500 all share two things.
> ...


DXO is famous for rating lenses and bodies in a very biased manner..... plus, even sticking within any given brand their criteria is "highly suspect". Their lens ratings are a joke (the 50F1.8 scores higher than the 600F4) and the camera ratings are really sensor ratings.... and those sensor ratings are based on a light level of 150 LUX, an unrealistic level where most photographers would be reaching for the light switch and mounting their flash......


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 7, 2016)

I think DXO may punish the Nikon D5 score a bit for NOT using a Sony Sensor : I can't ever make any sense of their ratings either, but yes, they all seem to center exclusively around JUST the sensor Low ISO DR and sensitivity. How else can you claim that the Sony A7S is the top rated "Sports Camera"?



Don Haines said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 7, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > PureClassA said:
> ...



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## dolina (Jan 7, 2016)

Come on Canon! Charge us 7 grand for one of these beasts! I demand you rip us all a new one!


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 7, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Precisely Accurately
> ...



+1

With both a biostatistician and scientist in the family, I'm hard pressed to decide which hashtag to affix to my approval.

- A


----------



## dolina (Jan 7, 2016)

Will they have a dual CF or dual CFast version of this mirroring what Nikon has done with the D5?

CFast card top end right now are 3600x while CF tops out at no more than 1067x.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 7, 2016)

: Nice



ahsanford said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > PureClassA said:
> ...


----------



## brianb (Jan 7, 2016)

I am so sick and tired of rumours. I want to see an official announcement.

So if the 1DX will ship in April.....that means the 5D4 will be announced next year.......or even the year after........LOL

Come on Canon....!!!!


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 7, 2016)

The issue is usability. The vast swath of journalist pros and sports shooters are working in big operations that use CF cards. To switch to a NEW format card would entail lots of extra expenses for those outfits. Canon will most likely build a product that will most easily and seamlessly integrate into existing systems. They will stick with CF. I'd be surprised if they go exclusively CFast cards. Perhaps they develop a hybrid of some sort although I don't know if it's possible in a single body like this.



dolina said:


> Will they have a dual CF or dual CFast version of this mirroring what Nikon has done with the D5?
> 
> CFast card top end right now are 3600x while CF tops out at no more than 1067x.


----------



## dolina (Jan 7, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> The issue is usability. The vast swath of journalist pros and sports shooters are working in big operations that use CF cards. To switch to a NEW format card would entail lots of extra expenses for those outfits. Canon will most likely build a product that will most easily and seamlessly integrate into existing systems. They will stick with CF. I'd be surprised if they go exclusively CFast cards. Perhaps they develop a hybrid of some sort although I don't know if it's possible in a single body like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nikon is offering two SKUs for the D5. One with dual CF and the other dual XQD (rival of CFast).

That would answer legacy support for CF cards and yet allow those with the flexibility an option for superior memory card technology.

My expectation is the 1D X replacement to be announced before Friday, 5 August 2016. Limited availability may happen before then or after.

With a shrinking dedicated still camera market I expect these cameras to have a larger price tag every generation.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 7, 2016)

brianb said:


> I am so sick and tired of rumours.



Boy, are you lost!


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 7, 2016)

Safe bet since it will get announced in the next 45 days. It will be in hands before the Olympics. 



dolina said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > The issue is usability. The vast swath of journalist pros and sports shooters are working in big operations that use CF cards. To switch to a NEW format card would entail lots of extra expenses for those outfits. Canon will most likely build a product that will most easily and seamlessly integrate into existing systems. They will stick with CF. I'd be surprised if they go exclusively CFast cards. Perhaps they develop a hybrid of some sort although I don't know if it's possible in a single body like this.
> ...


----------



## glness (Jan 7, 2016)

Hector1970 said:


> Let's home it's a even better camera than the current one (which is fantastic).
> What is the rumoured FPS.
> I hope it's ISO performance is stellar.
> I've been very disappointed with the 5DSR.
> ...



I have the 1DX and the 5DS R that I use extensively for many different types of photography. I love both these cameras, but they of course have two different strengths. I don't get your "ropey" comments for the 5DS R. I use my 1DX for a lot of wildlife photography, but I have also been photographing a lot of wildlife with my 5DS R. I get stellar results up to ISO 1600. In addition, the 5DS R's autofocus seems even better than the AF on the 1DX which is saying a lot because the AF on the 1DX is amazing. You are certainly entitled to your opinion, but I will be happy using both these cameras for many uses until Canon comes out with something even better.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 8, 2016)

Hector1970 said:


> Let's home it's a even better camera than the current one (which is fantastic).
> What is the rumoured FPS.
> I hope it's ISO performance is stellar.
> I've been very disappointed with the 5DSR.
> ...


Before I bought the 5DS I had read multiple reviews and never intended using the camera above 400 ISO for either Landscape or Portraits. In both cases I've been extremely happy with the IQ which really sets this camera apart. Canon always stated this camera doesn't replace the 5D MKIII which has better DR & is a better camera for action of any type, the 5DS & 5DSr are niche cameras and best suited for Landscape and Portraits.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 8, 2016)

Ive had beautiful results at 1600 with my DSR and still very good at 6400. As good or better than the 5D3



glness said:


> Hector1970 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's home it's a even better camera than the current one (which is fantastic).
> ...


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 8, 2016)

> The current planned price for the new EOS-1D X Mark II is $5999, but that could change slightly depending on currency strength at the time of the announcement, but it will be cheaper than the $6496 Nikon D5.



If it comes in at US$ 5,999 I will be much happier than if it had come in at what I thought its launch price would be - US$ 6,999.

Please Canon, don't do silly things like 3-minute video limits or two different types of 1DX II with different card slots as Nikon has just done.

Go with dual CFast as that seems to be the way forward, and I say that despite the fact I would have to go out and buy new cards.


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 8, 2016)

CaptureWhatYouSee said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Oooooh CR3 snap!
> ...



Ponies are for you if...
If you like having your life threatened by the stupidity of 1,000lb animals.
I'm not kidding, and yes my most of my cousins think life threatening scenarios are "fun".
Should you opt for the smaller variety, you will be challenged at every turn by something with the intelligence of a toddler, just as much self control, and two to four times as much strength as you. Wrestling with ponies can be fun if you yourself are over 200lbs and in good shape, otherwise you're playing mind games the rest of your life. Heaven help you if they get out.
Add $500-$1,000 vet bills on top of this every time the thing eats something funny or runs into a fence, at which point the "wresting larger animals" becomes almost mandatory instead of optional while you go about tying to keep the @&*%$ thing alive.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 8, 2016)

9VIII said:


> CaptureWhatYouSee said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...


and 2 years of room and board and vet bills for that pony costs about the same as a 600F4.......


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 8, 2016)

Nikon's limitation is a bit of a mystery. 

You may prefer CFast cards but the buyer Canon is most concerned with are outfits like Reuters and Associated Press and the sort. Companies that will buy the 1DX2 in bulk to outfit their journalists. They all run now with CF. not CFast. So not only would they be buying new Cameras, but then they would also have to buy thousands of new media cards which are still at least a hundred bucks a pop and well beyond. I'm not saying Canon wont go Cfast, just saying I would bet more on CF cards or perhaos some hybrid (like a CF and Cfast slot, if at all possible)



expatinasia said:


> > The current planned price for the new EOS-1D X Mark II is $5999, but that could change slightly depending on currency strength at the time of the announcement, but it will be cheaper than the $6496 Nikon D5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aglet (Jan 8, 2016)

You're livin' in the past.
Canon has no meaningful hi ISO advantage



PureClassA said:


> Seems some people don't understand this. And like I said, where are most journalists and sports shooters taking frames? It's not at base ISOs. They are shooting far more commonly in ranges where Canon has the advantage.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 8, 2016)

Aglet said:


> You're livin' in the past.
> Canon has no meaningful hi ISO advantage
> 
> 
> ...


The D5 has 4 stops more ISO than the 1DX..... Can't wait to see some real world images and comparisons to see if this really is true.....


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 8, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> You may prefer CFast cards but the buyer Canon is most concerned with are outfits like Reuters and Associated Press and the sort. Companies that will buy the 1DX2 in bulk to outfit their journalists. They all run now with CF. not CFast. So not only would they be buying new Cameras, but then they would also have to buy thousands of new media cards which are still at least a hundred bucks a pop and well beyond. I'm not saying Canon wont go Cfast, just saying I would bet more on CF cards or perhaos some hybrid (like a CF and Cfast slot, if at all possible)



I fully understand what you are saying, but this new camera will/should represent the latest in technology and as they tend to last about 4-5 years, the CF/CFast cards need to be able to handle any future firmware updates which may increase output etc.

Also, as the camera will have 4K then read/write speeds may become even more important.

And not only that, but as file sizes increase etc then we are constantly buying new cards anyway. I have 2 Lexar 62GB 1066X cards in my 1D X at all times (plus all my older ones as spares), but if the 1DX II does 4K I would probably need to buy two 128GB cards instead. I realise they are cheaper than CFast but I would also be aware that the money used for that purchase, is going on old technology which will most likely be 100% dead by the time the 1DX III comes out. Not good.

I definitely do not want a hybrid like one slot with one card and one with another. I like knowing that I have two CF cards which are the same and work with the camera in the same way, same speed etc.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 8, 2016)

I hear ya. But dont forget, the 1DC does 4k in a cinema body with dual CF cards. 



expatinasia said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > You may prefer CFast cards but the buyer Canon is most concerned with are outfits like Reuters and Associated Press and the sort. Companies that will buy the 1DX2 in bulk to outfit their journalists. They all run now with CF. not CFast. So not only would they be buying new Cameras, but then they would also have to buy thousands of new media cards which are still at least a hundred bucks a pop and well beyond. I'm not saying Canon wont go Cfast, just saying I would bet more on CF cards or perhaos some hybrid (like a CF and Cfast slot, if at all possible)
> ...


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 8, 2016)

And I'll add this: speaking of the 1DC, what's left of them in Canon stock will price drop like a rock again.


----------



## that1guyy (Jan 8, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to me the only thing Nikon has built for certain in the D5 is a finally worthy competitor to the 4 year old, retiring 1DX.... not the 1DX2.
> ...



How do you know its not worthy of the 1DX II? Do you have a time machine that you know the specs of the 1DX II? Stop being a fantard.


----------



## Greatland (Jan 8, 2016)

I was a little underwhelmed by the specs on the new Nikon D5....also a little surprised at the price as I thought that they would continue to try to come in under the Canon prices, like they have in the past. Then when I read on this site about the anticipated price of the new 1Dx MK II I was even more surprised. Hopefully the new 1DX has an increase in megapixel size and several more fps speed added. With double Digic 7 sensors I would also expect a much better product when it comes to the ability of the camera to focus. I just wish they would get on with the announcement because this is getting ridiculous....


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 8, 2016)

Because I can read the Nikon specs of the D4, D5, and the CaNon 1DX. That's why it's the only certainy right now. It's not "fantard" it's just simple observable facts comparing the two models. But I'm sure Neuro will have fun with this....



that1guyy said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > PureClassA said:
> ...


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 8, 2016)

Aglet said:


> You're livin' in the past.
> Canon has no meaningful hi ISO advantage



The point (or at least part of it) is that Canon does have meaningful advantages to people who use their cameras, and it has nothing to do with any ISO number or spec sheet.
I'm still completely uninterested by the recent Nikon offerings because they need to revamp their software.
I have more confidence in Canon maintaining a coherent ecosystem than anyone else on the market. Until other companies can approach that level of organization over the course of many years, I will be quite comfortable with Canon as my go-to system for photography tools.


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 8, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> I hear ya. But dont forget, the 1DC does 4k in a cinema body with dual CF cards.



The 1D C has the same body as the 1D X.

I know a few people here have the 1D C - sanj being one - maybe they can tell us how it performs recording 4K but from what I have heard it works very well.

If the price of the 1D C falls further to say US$3,000 or US$ 3,500 I would be very tempted to just get that.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 8, 2016)

Well yeah! It's the exact same camera except for the cinema processors instead of the Digic Chips and a different firmware. Otherwise it's identical. My point was it is a 4K EOS Cinema body in the same family as the C series. And it employs CF cards. And $3500 would be amazing but I dunno if it goes THAT cheap. 



expatinasia said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > I hear ya. But dont forget, the 1DC does 4k in a cinema body with dual CF cards.
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 8, 2016)

Meh. I don't particularly mind feeding interesting trolls, but this little one's not worth the effort. 



PureClassA said:


> Because I can read the Nikon specs of the D4, D5, and the CaNon 1DX. That's why it's the only certainy right now. It's not "fantard" it's just simple observable facts comparing the two models. But I'm sure Neuro will have fun with this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 8, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> Well yeah! It's the exact same camera except for the cinema processors instead of the Digic Chips and a different firmware. Otherwise it's identical.



Apart from the headphone jack and sensor heat sink the 1DC has and the 1DX doesn't, and the Digic chips are the same. Otherwise they are identical


----------



## GoldWing (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II Coming in April 2016 [CR3] Are you all crazy?*

Everyone here talking about how great the 1DX is before knowing the specs is CRAZY.

Why don't you fan boys at least try and make your comments look real!


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 8, 2016)

I stand corrected. I thought they used the Cinema processors. They are still Dual Digic 5.



privatebydesign said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Well yeah! It's the exact same camera except for the cinema processors instead of the Digic Chips and a different firmware. Otherwise it's identical.
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2016)

Woony90 said:


> Am I clear to say that 1DX Mark II's spec will be inferior to D5's? Why would Canon price their flagship cheaper than Nikon's?



When you have two unequal business competitors in size, you will frequently see the smaller one optimize pricing higher. If there is a subset of users who demand that smaller brand and are price insensitive, then setting prices lower is just leaving money on the table. Larger competitors are often looking less at the competitive situation so much as the absolute size of the market, and often you will see price reductions as a result of attempts to expand the category itself, as they own the major share of that category. Canon may not care so much that they might lose an extra $800 per each Canon pro buying a 1dx2, if they are able to sell more 1dx2s at $6k a pop to people who would otherwise have bought a watch or something. 

They may also be thinking about long-term price considerations versus an eventual mirrorless competitor that can compete in the pro action sphere. 

And, finally, it used to be that Canon could rely on its lens lineup to protect it, with existing Canon glass owners pretty much lashed to the Canon whale. Now, each of those Canon glass owners is a potential Sony customer with the addition of an adapter. The cameras need to sell themselves now without a glass dependency.

In sum: I think $6k is a good price.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II Coming in April 2016 [CR3] Are you all crazy?*



GoldWing said:


> Everyone here talking about how great the 1DX is before knowing the specs is CRAZY.
> 
> Why don't you fan boys at least try and make your comments look real!



Miss the point much? For the most part, people are doing exactly what you state – talking about how great the 1D X is...not the 1D X II. Comparing the specs of the D5 to the 1D X from ~4 years ago. The differences aren't that significant, the 1D X remains equal or better in many ways. That's real. Then consider that Canon will obviously bring some sort of enhancements to the 1D X II, also real even though the specifics are unknown for now. 

Yes, I know you had problems with your 1D X, that's unfortunate. Doesn't change the broader facts, though.


----------



## Peer (Jan 8, 2016)

instaimage said:


> I can only answer for myself... I have 4 1DX's... shooting basketball for example... two in my hands, 24-70 and 70-200 and two remotes, one behind the backboard and one in the catwalks. I have four because I want the same IQ from each body and not have to worry that "... that image was with _that_ camera...". It's very expensive but it's worth it to ME.



No offense to any one here, but hat off to instaimage -- this is someone I'd call a professional photographer. 

-- peer


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 8, 2016)

instaimage said:


> I can only answer for myself... I have 4 1DX's... shooting basketball for example... two in my hands, 24-70 and 70-200 and two remotes, one behind the backboard and one in the catwalks. I have four because I want the same IQ from each body and not have to worry that "... that image was with _that_ camera...". It's very expensive but it's worth it to ME.


I always forget the soccer games I watch. The bigger games in the EPL, La Liga, etc. usually have a small squadron of SLRs planted behind the net on remote control triggers. 

I could imagine sideline pros must bring well over the two rigs I see slung over their shoulders.

- A


----------



## pedro (Jan 8, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Well then, let's hope that the next 5D has the native ISO range of the current 1DX...I was very happy with my 5DIIIs ISO 12800, shooting handheld, so same IQ at ISO 25600 would be great...


----------



## melbournite (Jan 8, 2016)

brianb said:


> I am so sick and tired of rumours. I want to see an official announcement.
> 
> So if the 1DX will ship in April.....that means the 5D4 will be announced next year.......or even the year after........LOL
> 
> Come on Canon....!!!!



Have faith, although the 1DX was announced first, the 5DIII was available and in my hands before the 1DX!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 8, 2016)

dilbert said:


> instaimage said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



You need to look harder! I know one who has a single 7D, and yes, he is a full time professional sports photographer, admitidly he has been doing it for less Han a year, but he is full time.


----------



## sanj (Jan 8, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > I hear ya. But dont forget, the 1DC does 4k in a cinema body with dual CF cards.
> ...



It works ok. Sometimes heats up. I hope the bit rate improves in 1dx2. And it requires lots of sharpening in post when being used as second/third camera in features to match the big boys.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 8, 2016)

dilbert said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Not at all. Like most professions there are many different levels and blanket statements rarely stand up to scrutiny. He is new to the USA but his father was a well known F1 photographer in the '70's, and he has been a pro photographer for years, he knows his market, he knows what shots sell and he knows he can get them with a 7D, spending more money to achieve the same sales would be a financial mistake.

Some professional drivers drive F1 cars, some professional drivers drive bread delivery trucks, the former might be more exciting but the later is far more practical and important on a day to day level.


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 8, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Not at all. Like most professions there are many different levels and blanket statements rarely stand up to scrutiny. He is new to the USA but his father was a well known F1 photographer in the '70's, and he has been a pro photographer for years, he knows his market, he knows what shots sell and he knows he can get them with a 7D, spending more money to achieve the same sales would be a financial mistake.
> 
> Some professional drivers drive F1 cars, some professional drivers drive bread delivery trucks, the former might be more exciting but the later is far more practical and important on a day to day level.



Definitely. I know and see many guys on the sidelines of international sporting events with just one camera, others with two and some with a few more.

There are many news organisations and magazines (both print and online) etc, from many countries and not everyone can afford a 1D X or a 400 f/2.8 ii. They, in fact we all, make do with what we have. Some will use freelance and buy pics, but that is not always possible, nor advantageous to the outlet. Having your own guy on the ground has a lot of benefits as you can get so much more out of the event.

Last game I shot at I was next to a bloke with three, one was so old it was almost falling apart, but still worked somehow - I guess that is what happens when you do not trade in and buy the newer model. Something to think about maybe.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 8, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



I'm a "two-is-one and one-is-none" kinda guy when having a piece of gear really matters. I don't care whether I use a D7S, a 1DX mk iV, or a 10D. If it's critical that I shoot photos, I have a backup. I hope he doesn't learn that lesson the hard way!


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 8, 2016)

dilbert said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Precisely. This guy is a pretty old and well known (in the country we were in) Nikon shooter. We talked about upgrading and other things a bit, but ultimately he was still happy with the results he was getting, as are his clients, he said. I asked if he would be getting the D5 whatever it may be as the specs were not announced at that stage, and he said he may consider trading in one of his others which have better resale value.

I know that if I do not upgrade to the 1DX II the 1DX will still serve me well for many years to come, but of course the resale value of the 1DX will fall lower and lower as the years go on - especially as it gets more and more worn down.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 8, 2016)

I personally shoot with two 1Dx's but that is of course out of convenience. If I really wanted to, I could change lenses quickly, but I might miss some critical shots. Things move quickly in sports.

And, just so we're clear, I'm NOT shooting for a news agency. I shoot freelance now for individual schools. Oftentimes I'll be shooting an event like track and have to get all of the awards presentations and those go on during the meet, so two cameras is critical. If I were just selling sports photos across the wire, I could easily use a single camera, because just a sampling of everything is sufficient.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 8, 2016)

bdunbar79 said:


> I personally shoot with two 1Dx's but that is of course out of convenience. If I really wanted to, I could change lenses quickly, but I might miss some critical shots. Things move quickly in sports.



I have the same issue with dance recitals, needing two rigs. I own a 5D3 and rent a 1DX for when I do those. Usually keep a 16-35 on the 5D3 and 70-200 on the DX. I've tried switching lenses on one body and it's damn near impossible to do without missing a shot.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 8, 2016)

*Canon EOS-1D X Mark II Coming in April 2016 [CR3]*

Seems this _thread_ is _wearing_ thin:

"I have the same issue with dance recitals, needing two rigs." "I shoot freelance now for individual schools."
"As people often say, just because a new camera comes out doesn't mean the old one no longer works."

And this has to continue for how many more weeks?!  We need a few more solid specs rumored! 

Jack


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 8, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> *Canon EOS-1D X Mark II Coming in April 2016 [CR3]*
> 
> Seems this _thread_ is _wearing_ thin:
> 
> ...



We could start DR predictions!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 8, 2016)

bdunbar79 said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > *Canon EOS-1D X Mark II Coming in April 2016 [CR3]*
> ...



The solution for me is to just get out in the cold and snow and do some shooting instead of being drawn each morning to CR! LOL :-[

Jack


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 8, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> The solution for me is to just get out in the cold and snow and do some shooting instead of being drawn each morning to CR! LOL :-[
> 
> Jack



Some of us don't get cold OR snow... So we use CR Forums. We do however have Mardi Gras here in New Orleans... 

And I need DR to get better pictures of balconies, beads, and boobs...


----------



## clicstudio (Jan 8, 2016)

I see a lot of talk on this forum about sports photographers using the 1DX.
I don't shoot sports with my 1DX. But, why would anyone want to use a $5000 Full Frame 1DX instead of, say, a $1500 1.6X crop 7D II?". It shoots 10fps and has 2 more MP. And it will get u a lot closer to the action than a FF camera...
I have a Paparazzo friend who just got a 7D II a few months ago. He hasn't used his 1DX since.
The difference in quality is marginal, really. But u can get 3 7D's with the money of just one 1DX...
Beats me.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 8, 2016)

clicstudio said:


> I see a lot of talk on this forum about sports photographers using the 1DX.
> I don't shoot sports with my 1DX. But, why would anyone want to use a $5000 Full Frame 1DX instead of, say, a $1500 1.6X crop 7D II?". It shoots 10fps and has 2 more MP. And it will get u a lot closer to the action than a FF camera...
> I have a Paparazzo friend who just got a 7D II a few months ago. He hasn't used his 1DX since.
> The difference in quality is marginal, really. But u can get 3 7D's with the money of just one 1DX...
> Beats me.



Because the ISO performance on a 1Dx blasts the crap out of the 7D2. I routinely shoot in situations in low light where my ISO needs to be around 3200. The 7D2 is not marginally worse at 3200; it's a lot worse. That's pretty much why.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 8, 2016)

clicstudio said:


> I see a lot of talk on this forum about sports photographers using the 1DX.
> I don't shoot sports with my 1DX. But, why would anyone want to use a $5000 Full Frame 1DX instead of, say, a $1500 1.6X crop 7D II?". It shoots 10fps and has 2 more MP. And it will get u a lot closer to the action than a FF camera...
> I have a Paparazzo friend who just got a 7D II a few months ago. He hasn't used his 1DX since.
> The difference in quality is marginal, really. But u can get 3 7D's with the money of just one 1DX...
> Beats me.


Both are tough, fast, and have an AF system to die for.......

Stick the same lens on both cameras and:
A 7D2 gets you higher density sampling of the central 40 percent of the image.
A 1DX give you higher quality sampling of the entire image.

In great light, the quality of the sampling is not all that different. In average light, the 1DX is better, in poor light the 1DX is a lot better. If your sport is indoors or under artificial light, you have poor light.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 8, 2016)

I've tried shooting a 7D in low light, fast action situations at 3200-6400 ISO. Any lower ISO and I can't get the shutter speeds needed to stop movement. 1/320th is my bare minimum. The 1DX is considerably better. I know the 7D2 is better than the 7D, but it's still not 1DX better. There's still a couple stops of difference in ISO and noise performance. It's just a matter of physics Full Frame to Crop. This to say, "It's not ALL about the reach."

Why do you own a 1DX yourself then?




Don Haines said:


> clicstudio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tpatana (Jan 8, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



That's not necessarily true. If they allow more noise, they can go as high as they want.

So correct way would be saying D5 offers one stop higher native ISO, but we can't tell if it's advantage or not until we see some real life noise measurements at those ISO levels.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 8, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> I've tried shooting a 7D in low light, fast action situations at 3200-6400 ISO. Any lower ISO and I can't get the shutter speeds needed to stop movement. 1/320th is my bare minimum. The 1DX is considerably better. I know the 7D2 is better than the 7D, but it's still not 1DX better. There's still a couple stops of difference in ISO and noise performance. It's just a matter of physics Full Frame to Crop. This to say, "It's not ALL about the reach."
> 
> Why do you own a 1DX yourself then?
> 
> ...


I don't have a 1DX (can't afford it) but there is the 5D2......

Most people realize that with the greater area the FF pixels gather more light, and consequently have 1 1/3 stops better ISO performance (assuming same level of technology between the two), but they forget about motion blur.

For ease of math, use a FF camera and a micro 4/3 camera.

The FF camera has 4 times the sensor surface area and should therefore be 2 stops better.....

but what about motion blur? With the smaller pixels, you get twice the motion blur on the crop camera. To compensate, I need to half the exposure time, so that means doubling the ISO in order to get that speed..... If it's really bright out and I am shooting at a faster shutter speed than I need, this isn't a problem, but in low light, it just cost me another stop of ISO performance....


----------



## clicstudio (Jan 8, 2016)

I have been using 1 bodies since 2003. I like the size and grip. I shoot mostly vertical so the crappy plastic grips for the 5D's and such are just not right. 
Also I like to have the best and the others don't come close. I only own one camera so it has to be perfect. 
I like the AF And the overall quality. 
I can't wait for the new one! Mine has 350K actuations. 


PureClassA said:


> I've tried shooting a 7D in low light, fast action situations at 3200-6400 ISO. Any lower ISO and I can't get the shutter speeds needed to stop movement. 1/320th is my bare minimum. The 1DX is considerably better. I know the 7D2 is better than the 7D, but it's still not 1DX better. There's still a couple stops of difference in ISO and noise performance. It's just a matter of physics Full Frame to Crop. This to say, "It's not ALL about the reach."
> 
> Why do you own a 1DX yourself then?
> 
> ...


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 8, 2016)

clicstudio said:


> I have been using 1 bodies since 2003. I like the size and grip. I shoot mostly vertical so the crappy plastic grips for the 5D's and such are just not right.
> Also I like to have the best and the others don't come close. I only own one camera so it has to be perfect.
> I like the AF And the overall quality.
> I can't wait for the new one! Mine has 350K actuations.



Ok so there ya go. That's why you don't buy a 7D2 over a 1DX in addition to all the scientific rationale (Low Light, High ISO, noise, etc...) And that's also why many pros choose it as well, but particularly those in Sports and journalism. It's not uncommon for a sports guy to have a 7D or 7D2 as well on-the-ready should they really need a back-up with extra reach without having to sacrifice a stop of light using a 1-2X converter when higher shutter speeds are a must.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 9, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Most people realize that with the greater area the FF pixels gather more light, and consequently have 1 1/3 stops better ISO performance (assuming same level of technology between the two), but they forget about motion blur.
> 
> For ease of math, use a FF camera and a micro 4/3 camera.
> 
> ...



The motion blur is not twice as bad because the pixels are smaller, it is twice as bad because you have to enlagre the smaller sensors capture four times as much to get the same sized output. Pixel size and number don't come into same sized output comparisons, only 100% view comparisons (and then sensor size becomes irrelevant), view on the same screen or print to the same size and the M4/3 camera image has been enlarged to four times the area so any blurring, diffraction etc is more obvious.


----------



## George D. (Jan 9, 2016)

Is it confirmed D5 comes with a touch screen? Prepare for 1Dx II...
That could be the first time a flagship model gets a feature from the lesser models.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jan 9, 2016)

George D. said:


> Is it confirmed D5 comes with a touch screen? Prepare for 1Dx II...
> That could be the first time a flagship model gets a feature from the lesser models.


The new Nikon LCDs have a much higher resolution than any of the current Canon ones. I doubt Canon would simply implement a touch screen from a lower end body in the 1D-X II. If they went the touch route, I would think that it would have to be a new higher-resolution touch screen.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 9, 2016)

George D. said:


> That could be the first time a flagship model gets a feature from the lesser models.



The dual cross AF point was first used on the 40D. Several of the Digic chips used in 1-series bodies debuted in lesser models, from xxD down to a PowerShot.


----------



## George D. (Jan 9, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> George D. said:
> 
> 
> > Is it confirmed D5 comes with a touch screen? Prepare for 1Dx II...
> ...



Obviously. Recent rumor is for a larger LCD, the two likely go along.


----------



## George D. (Jan 9, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> George D. said:
> 
> 
> > That could be the first time a flagship model gets a feature from the lesser models.
> ...



Next time I get a Powershot I will have my eyes on 1Dx III


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 9, 2016)

George D. said:


> Is it confirmed D5 comes with a touch screen? Prepare for 1Dx II...
> That could be the first time a flagship model gets a feature from the lesser models.



Perhaps every single question about what is and what is not included in the D500 and D5, and even what the differences are can be found in this thread:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=28799.msg

It links to two amazing internal documents from Nikon. Plenty of reading and plenty of info.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 9, 2016)

George D. said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > George D. said:
> ...



Like I said on one of the other threads, I'm hoping they remove the small screen from bottom, to make room for more buttons and bigger main LCD.

Higher resolution screen + touch is just matter how much money they want on their component costs. I'm quite sure for that size you can get about 4k resolutions if you really want, but it might not be practical.


----------



## john1970 (Jan 10, 2016)

The predicted lists price of $5999 has just caused me to return the 1D X body that I recently purchased three weeks ago. Originally when I thought the 1D X MK II was going to cost $7000, $4600 for the old one appeared a good value, but at a difference of only $1400 I will purchased the MK II version instead.


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 10, 2016)

john1970 said:


> The predicted lists price of $5999 has just caused me to return the 1D X body that I recently purchased three weeks ago. Originally when I thought the 1D X MK II was going to cost $7000, $4600 for the old one appeared a good value, but at a difference of only $1400 I will purchased the MK II version instead.



You returned the best DSLR on the market because of a rumour on a camera that we do not even know the specs of, nor when it will actually be released?

Are you sure you even need a 1 series camera?


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 10, 2016)

George D. said:


> Is it confirmed D5 comes with a touch screen? Prepare for 1Dx II...
> That could be the first time a flagship model gets a feature from the lesser models.



D500 = touchscreen and tilting screen

D5 = touchscreen but no tilting screen

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 10, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> john1970 said:
> 
> 
> > The predicted lists price of $5999 has just caused me to return the 1D X body that I recently purchased three weeks ago. Originally when I thought the 1D X MK II was going to cost $7000, $4600 for the old one appeared a good value, but at a difference of only $1400 I will purchased the MK II version instead.
> ...



I wouldn't make capital spend decisions like this myself, _*except for right now.*_

Much like how Mac Rumors uses past history / product lifecycles / upcoming Apple events to give very clear guidance on when to buy / wait (not based on value but on the likelihood of getting your heart broken with a major upgrade being released in the near term), I see the 1DX as a certainty to be updated in the next few months. 

This is not a random rumor like a non-L 50mm f/1.4 refresh, which shows up every 3-4 months and then disappears. The 1DX II is coming this year unless a 9.0 temblor hits Canon's principal manufacturing facility. 1DX II is a CR3, going to happen, take it to the bank.

So I'll presume john1970 knows if he needs a 1-series or not, and if he feels that a 1DX II being released shortly after a 1DX would crush him (or make him question the 1DX investment he just made), I personally think he's being wise to wait -- unless he's leaving large money / jobs on the table in the interim.

- A


----------



## that1guyy (Jan 10, 2016)

I read that the touch screen is only for reviewing images and not to change settings or focus, which defeats the purpose IMO.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 11, 2016)

that1guyy said:


> I read that the touch screen is only for reviewing images and not to change settings or focus, which defeats the purpose IMO.



Hammer time:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otCpCn0l4Wo


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 11, 2016)

that1guyy said:


> I read that the touch screen is only for reviewing images and not to change settings or focus, which defeats the purpose IMO.



Not really defeating its purpose - http://nikonrumors.com/2016/01/08/nikon-d5-specifications-and-features-explained-confidential-nikon-internal-document.aspx/

Easily tap the wrong place and you get unintended results.

Jack


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 11, 2016)

Bizzarre as it is to say, "I dont blame you". Obviously the 1DX is a fantastic camera, but oh lord would I kick myself in a few months. I'm sure returned it now while you still could for a full refund. Even if you decided to get a 1DX after the DX2 comes out, the 1DX will likely drop another $1000 in the next 30-60 days. Ride it out if you can. 



john1970 said:


> The predicted lists price of $5999 has just caused me to return the 1D X body that I recently purchased three weeks ago. Originally when I thought the 1D X MK II was going to cost $7000, $4600 for the old one appeared a good value, but at a difference of only $1400 I will purchased the MK II version instead.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 13, 2016)

Surapon is a hero and a modern day MacGyver, or MacGruber. He gets all the gear, and makes a lot of gizmos himself. And a great guy. Where is he, I haven't heard from him lately?

sek




rs said:


> AshtonNekolah said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II Coming in April 2016 [CR3] Are you all crazy?*

11 posts and already a bridge troll. This "canonrumors forum" 
gold wing afterall. Welcome!

sek



GoldWing said:


> Everyone here talking about how great the 1DX is before knowing the specs is CRAZY.
> 
> Why don't you fan boys at least try and make your comments look real!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 13, 2016)

There is always someone trying to spoil the fun. 

Jack


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 13, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> Surapon is a hero and a modern day MacGyver, or MacGruber. He gets all the gear, and makes a lot of gizmos himself. And a great guy. Where is he, I haven't heard from him lately?
> 
> sek



I catch him on facebook on the Canon Professional Servcies page. Did you know he once made a camera with a rubberband, a piece of twine, and a paperclip?


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 14, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> keriboi said:
> 
> 
> > PureClassA said:
> ...



I doubt there are many people choosing between the two cameras. At that level most of the customers are very invested in their previously chosen brand. I don't think there would be enough ship jumpers to hurt either brand. I know I wouldn't no matter what Nikon or Sony does. I'd have to win the lottery to start over and still wouldn't. I'm just glad I chose Canon.

Camera bodies come and go. The glass stays around much longer. From what I've read, Canon generally beats all other brands in the glass department.

Yeah, there are people screaming they'll jump to another brand if Canon doesn't do this or that. There's a bunch of them on these boards. Most of them just like to scream. Some switch brands. The rest of the screamers just like to scream.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 14, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > keriboi said:
> ...


I think the actual question is if the 1DXII improvements are sufficient to motivate 1DX owners to upgrade. We should know in a few weeks.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 14, 2016)

And there may be numbers of those who have lagged behind, say 1D4 owners and then like me who came in a few years ago at a lower level and have learned enough to understand/justify/rationalize such a purchase.

It's a special experience to be able to step into something that is out of your league and an anomaly relative to all other purchases, just like I really appreciate the 11-24. I'd rather hike with a camera than drive a fancy car (hoping it won't be heavier! ).

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 14, 2016)

Eldar said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



As a long time 1Ds MkIII user my interest is in MP, I am slightly disappointed in the rumored 21mp as what I'd really like is 24-28, I don't want or need 50 mp particularly and I am well used to the 1series niceties and refinement, it seems such a shame that the 1DsMkIII, the greatest stills orientated DSLR Canon have made, morphed into the 1DC videocentric tool with nothing for the higher end stills orientated shooter.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 14, 2016)

Eldar said:


> I think the actual question is if the 1DXII improvements are sufficient to motivate 1DX owners to upgrade. We should know in a few weeks.



Not to mention 1D4 and 1Ds III owners. Perhaps even some 5D3 owners too. Not sure how many 1DX owners will upgrade in the first year though. I think the major users in news houses who are already over 400k shutter actuations may ;-) Beauty with Canon is that these things have a 3-4 year life cycle anyway.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 14, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > Surapon is a hero and a modern day MacGyver, or MacGruber. He gets all the gear, and makes a lot of gizmos himself. And a great guy. Where is he, I haven't heard from him lately?
> ...



you forgot the chewing gum.


----------



## iaind (Jan 16, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I think the actual question is if the 1DXII improvements are sufficient to motivate 1DX owners to upgrade. We should know in a few weeks.
> ...



As a 1D4 owner will wait until prices settle. Just splurged on 11-24mm at very competitive price.


----------



## RocklandDragon (Jan 26, 2016)

Wow. I hadnt posted in over a year but I constantly read the site.

Back to topic. This camera is bound to make an appearance at The Super Bowl, right? America's biggest sporting event, by far, and there is bound to be a 1DX II on the sidelines. A prototype or three should be in full use.

When the 1dx II finally arrives, Ill be scouting for some good deals on the 1dx. Now, I still am real happy with my 7d Mark II purchase. It has been great for sports and other events but I learned it is handy to have two cameras. There was a big HS football matchup between two powerhouse schools. One from California and one from Texas. It was featured on ESPN and I decided to rent a 1dx to go along with my 7d II. Late in the 3rd, my 7d ii was having some quirks about the lens. It kept shutting down and the 1dx saved my bacon. The 7d II started working in mid 4th quarter and I still dont know why it was acting up but it hasnt happened since that night.

The 1dx was awesome in low light and I think the photos looked cleaner than the photos from the 7d II. The af was fantastic once I got the hang of it and I was glad to shoot in a lower ISO at f/4.

Im gonna get one and have 2 cameras at all times. Now I gotta get another lens. Probably a 24-70 f 2.8. I like the 7d ii with the 70-200 2.8 is II. The reach is too valuable to me and I cant get big 400s yet.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 27, 2016)

For interest, at this moment in Edmonton, Canada, the 1DX is US$4200.

http://www.mcbaincamera.com/products.php?product_type=Digital%20SLR 

Jack


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 27, 2016)

I dont know how much they will settle and how quickly. We've had fast/significant price changes in the last couple years because of the Yen's falling value against USD. It's gone from 80:1 to 120:1 since 2012 when the 1DX came out. It's seems to have settled for the time being. Canon may do some rebates here and there, but I wouldn't expect prices to fall in the first year (unless the Yen falls to 140-150)



iaind said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...


----------

